# Where Can we get the complete stock look of gingerbread/stable rom?



## xnosha (Nov 29, 2011)

Im not a huge fan with all the ICS theming and ive tried so many aosp & sense roms..whenever I install a theme on any of the well known launcher it lags or just doesn't seem smooth like complete google freshness launcher. Why did every dev move to some type of launcher? I kind of have an idea but just wondering where the classic look/roots went? OMG & OMFG, mini bamf http://www.teambamf.net/f14/%5Baosp-gb%5D-mini-bamf-1-0-a-1199/index41.html This is what I am looking for, can anyone help me ou pleaset?


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

Try Gingerbean. 99% stock gingerbread. Mini bamf is close but the headphone audio sucked IMHO. There was a fix for it but it got annoying for me. Try gingerbean. I liked it a lot.

Sent from my HTC red-head stepchild (thunderbolt)


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

Make sure its v2.0 too.

Sent from my HTC red-head stepchild (thunderbolt)


----------



## xnosha (Nov 29, 2011)

Was gingerbean the most stable compared to all the AOSP Clean roms? I also read OMGFB 9/13 was the most stable, is this true?


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

He last omfgb nightly is really solid/stable/smooth

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

xnosha said:


> Im not a huge fan with all the ICS theming and ive tried so many aosp & sense roms..whenever I install a theme on any of the well known launcher it lags or just doesn't seem smooth like complete google freshness launcher. Why did every dev move to some type of launcher? I kind of have an idea but just wondering where the classic look/roots went? OMG & OMFG, mini bamf http://www.teambamf.net/f14/%5Baosp-gb%5D-mini-bamf-1-0-a-1199/index41.html This is what I am looking for, can anyone help me ou pleaset?


WOW, so i guess i am not the only one who is not a big fan of the ics colors.

If your looking for an AOSP rom I would Highly recommend Liquid's LGB 3.0 that was the last build before he started using the ics colors, & if & whenever I do feel like running a ics looking rom, just download Sonny's ICS theme chooser theme from the market...Ill post some screen's in a sec.


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Of course your choice of launcher may vary so that may look different but here are a couple sceens.

The first is the stockish theme the 2nd obviously ICS theme.


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

ICS Themed.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

hrdnhvy said:


> ICS Themed.


mind posting the full res wallpaper on that shot.

OP, your best bet is Gingerbean and OMGB (believe OMGB is completely stock gingerbread)
you can also download the stock gingerbread launcher from the market and get rid of the bundled launcher.

and lastly, if yo ulike the style of icons in ICS but hate the blue, there is a gingerbread ICS theme....ICS icons but in GB green instead of blue....looks really nice IMO.


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

No Problem


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> mind posting the full res wallpaper on that shot.
> 
> OP, your best bet is Gingerbean and OMGB (believe OMGB is completely stock gingerbread)
> you can also download the stock gingerbread launcher from the market and get rid of the bundled launcher.
> ...


This. But to be honest, I love the ics color scheme shift. And I've been working to completely retheme my device until CM9 (or AOKP) drops stable.









All the best,

-HG


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

A few more ICS'ish wallpapers.


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Omfgb 9/13 was always my go to for aosp. Not perfect but the least buggy and best battery life

Main problem i had with later builds was headphones during a phone call would kill the mic. Never tried on 10/24

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm liking Thundershed a lot right now. No theming added, just a really smoothed out, bug-free cm7

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

CHP said:


> I'm liking Thundershed a lot right now. No theming added, just a really smoothed out, bug-free cm7 Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


+1 for Thundershed. I'm running it as well and I really like it. I loved Liquid GB, but Thundershed runs just as smooth with much better battery life for me.


----------

